# Do Amano shrimp eat baby RCS?



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

So is there a definative answer out there? I have a 25 gallon full of RCS of all sizes, and 3 large amanos, but I've never seen them attack the other shrimp. The amanos are indeed much more aggressive than the RCS, and the only reason why I keep them is because they keep the BBA at bay.


----------

